# Painting pumpkins



## DeepBlue (5 mo ago)

This one took me several tries, still don't like it. Mostly I am not familiar with pastel enough. It's very different form oil. But still sharing it with people. So you can learn from my mistake and hopefully I will be better next round.


----------



## kevinsstelly (3 mo ago)

I'm just starting to work with pastels, it was interesting to see your work! Someone else's experience is invaluable))). I also often like to draw here how to draw easily and simply my favorite hobbies!


----------



## DeepBlue (5 mo ago)

kevinsstelly said:


> I'm just starting to work with pastels, it was interesting to see your work! Someone else's experience is invaluable))). I also often like to draw here how to draw easily and simply my favorite hobbies!


Thanks! I still trying to have better control over pastels.


----------

